# vanilla rub



## soafung (Aug 20, 2009)

i really wanna try a vanilla rub on a pork loin.  all i have that i know will be ok is like vanilla extract powder, cherry kool-aid, parsley, rosemary, thyme, kosher salt.  don't really have amounts yet, because i'm working out the flavor.  wold like to add alittle spice, but don't know with what.

the loin will be brined (like i do my pork butts) 24 hours before smoke in distlled water + pickeling salt + molassase.  then honey dijon mustard will be rubbed on as a "glue" for the rub.

wood will be texas pecan.

any help with other ingredients would be welcomed.


----------



## got14u (Aug 20, 2009)

wow...good luck with that. I will be very curious how it turns out. I really can't think of anything to help out in the pondery


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 20, 2009)

given the ingredients you listed, I'm thinking the spice would definitely be cayenne...Just a thought.  It does sound interesting, and I will be curious how it turns out.  There have been several Cherry Kool-Aid smokes here that turned out good.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 20, 2009)

You might try some Ground Chipotle Pepper,,,


----------



## jdt (Aug 20, 2009)

I had some vanilla powder I used to use in different silly chick drinks but never put it in a rub however.


----------



## patcap (Aug 20, 2009)

For the spice, you could add some Tobasco chipoltle pepper sauce to your honey-mustard "glue"


----------



## soafung (Aug 21, 2009)

ok.  i worked something up, but i'm not gonna post it till the smoke tomorrow.  if it is good i'll let you guys know measurements for your own trials.

however in the mean time i will post the ingredients.

dark brown sugar, rosemary, thyme, vanilla powder, kosher salt, whole black pepper corns (ground in coffee grinder, gives more heat than "table black pepper), coffee.  this is if not placed in brine prior to rub.

if using brine (distilled water, rice wine vinegar, pickling salt, molasses) remove salt.

i'll let you guys know which method is better.  i'm doing both tomorrow evening.  after i figure it out i'll add the measurements.  if it fails, then i will not update this thread.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 21, 2009)

You've got a heck of a lot of flavors involved in that upcoming smoke, we really want to know how it comes out. Good luck my friend.


----------



## soafung (Aug 25, 2009)

ok. so the smoke on saturday turn out GREAT!  the tests i ran friday night were very helpful.  the brine did not work.  it put to much salt flavor in the meat.  the rub was tweeked and is as follows.

1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon rosemary
1 tablespoon thyme
1tablespoon kosher salt
1 & 1/2 tablespoon whole blcak pepper corns (processed in coffee grinder)
3/4 teaspoon vanilla powder
1/4 teaspoon ground coffee (folger's original)

smoke method was the 3-2-1 (used pecan wood)

2 - 5 LBS pork loins

stayed @ 230 degrees in smoker
after 3 hours loin was @ 130 and wrapped in foil (flipped after reached 100 and added water pan)
upped smoker to 250
after 2 hours loin was @ 140 (plateaued after 4 hours, so all was good here)
dropped smoker to 200
after 1/2 hour (after foil wrap) was @ 145, flipped and after last 1/2 hour was @ 150

pulled, wraped, and put into cooler @ 150 degrees
let sit in cooler for 1 & 1/2 hour
temp after cooler and before cutting was @ 142

it was extremly tender and was very moist. (drank Paulaner Oktoberfest-Marzen, it was a vey good match)

if you try it and like it, or make any tweeks...POST IT!

good smokin' fellas


----------

